# WW Drone Video



## Gremlin (Jun 24, 2010)

Cool perspective! Only about 3500 cfs, I would guess.


----------



## jmacn (Nov 20, 2010)

How bout this one 

https://youtu.be/LOKW3x4wDJE


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## Electric-Mayhem (Jan 19, 2004)

This one is a pretty cool video (minus the horrible music) I stumbled on for Warm Spring on the Yampa. It shows someone taking the unconventional far left line through the rapid too.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=byekTyZmdQA

They are pretty cool and I kind of want one. I know there is a thread on here with a bunch of people claiming they would do everything possible to destroy one if they saw one fly over on the river though...which is sad to me. I think it beats the hell out of the played out go pro POV footage. Its one of the few ways you could actually get some footage of yourself on a raft trip without someone else getting out and doing it for you.


----------



## DanCan (Jul 22, 2011)

That far left line was pretty dang smooth... I have always been told to avoid far left like the plague, but that one looked very good.


DanCan


----------

